# how to place add into "Bargain Basement



## anpeter (Jan 28, 2012)

can somebody give me some help how I can place an add into the "Bargain Basement",  so far my add goes always into " for Sale"
thanks to everybody who will try to help me


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2012)

All Ads for less then $500 automatically go into the Bargain Basement.


----------



## anpeter (Jan 28, 2012)

*thank you so much for your fast reply*

thank you so much for your fast reply Denise,  this is what i call caring about other people, thanks again


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2012)

My pleasure!  Good luck with your Ad!


----------

